# Putting Alice cooper in a breeding trap.



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Can I put Alice Cooper in a breeding trap in the tank with TDP?


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

What is TDP?

If it is what I think it is, a breeding trap is meant for guppies, not Betta's.

Jeff.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

jeffegg2 said:


> What is TDP?
> 
> If it is what I think it is, a breeding trap is meant for guppies, not Betta's.
> 
> Jeff.


TDP is my male betta and the reason I am asking is because ever other tank I have is occupado so I have to half-ass it.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

If you're conditioning then no. If all of your other tanks are occupied, how are you breeding? You do know you need other tanks right? Like growout tanks, jars to separate the fry. How do you plan to do that if you can't (from what ive read) supply a separate tank for your (female?) 'Alice cooper'.



xShainax said:


> Can I put Alice Cooper in a breeding trap in the tank with TDP?


Can you please not use the name of your fish. Using the correct terms 'male' and 'female' is much more easier to understand than trying to guess names. Not everyone is going to know who you're talking about. Also please no cursing on the forum. It's in the rules and I'd hate to see someone get in trouble for such a simple thing.. 



xShainax said:


> TDP is my male betta and the reason I am asking is because ever other tank I have is occupado so I have to half-ass it.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

bettalover2033 said:


> If you're conditioning then no. If all of your other tanks are occupied, how are you breeding? You do know you need other tanks right? Like growout tanks, jars to separate the fry. How do you plan to do that if you can't (from what ive read) supply a separate tank for your (female?) 'Alice cooper'.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please not use the name of your fish. Using the correct terms 'male' and 'female' is much more easier to understand than trying to guess names. Not everyone is going to know who you're talking about. Also please no cursing on the forum. It's in the rules and I'd hate to see someone get in trouble for such a simple thing..


I have a two gallon fish bowl I can use for the conditioning but I really don't like using it as a last resort . I have Jars ready to go.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

What do you plan on breeding them in?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a 10 gallon.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

NVM, the 10 gallon has a crack in it which became bigger. -.- Going back to the 6,6


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

How are you going to raise the fry. A 10 gallon isn't enough


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I ran out and bought one of those tubs to use to raise the fry in. I read up that you can use one


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

How are you going To heat the tanks, what are you going to feed them, are both female and male in breeding age condition, do they carry any genetic deformities, how are you going to cycle and filter the tank, how large is the tub, is it sturdy, have you tested is for 1+ week


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Mo said:


> How are you going To heat the tanks, what are you going to feed them, are both female and male in breeding age condition, do they carry any genetic deformities, how are you going to cycle and filter the tank, how large is the tub, is it sturdy, have you tested is for 1+ week


I just started to condition the male and female by feeding them frozen brine shrimp. I am starting out with a few pet shop betta's and when I get the hang of it, try to buy a quality set. The tub is roughly 20 gallons I am thinking. Yes it is sturdy, I have a filter to cycle the tank with and I have a thermometer for the tub too. I am getting some microworms in the mail so I can start the culture a few weeks before spawning them. I have a few people interested in them if I successfully raise the fry.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Takes the same amount of effort to raise bad bettas as it does to raise good ones.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

MrVampire181 said:


> Takes the same amount of effort to raise bad bettas as it does to raise good ones.


+1. 

Once you factor in the total cost of raising the fry, not even counting your time and hard work, the actual cost of getting good breeding stock is actually quite small.

Best of luck.
Jeff.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I know people say to get quality betta's to breed with. I think using my pet store betta's first, will help me get the hang of it.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

IMO you should reseaech more and wait until you have all the proper supplies, quality stock and places to sell the fry. They can have hundreds of babies and you need tobe prepared to either keep or find homes for hundreds of bettas. Take time to ask questions and plan thoroughly. Pet store bettas or not they still dont deserve someone to "half ass" breed them. No offense but this isn't a good idea.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

It won't make a difference. There is no "getting the hang of it". There's just doing it.


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

I agree with Shainax, there's no harm in using pet store bettas for breeding. Its not like she(he?) is expecting anything really great or show quality. She has a plan for the fry, and she's just trying to get some input. Seems to me she's taking every step possible to make sure the parents are healthy and ready to breed, so please please please! We all know well bred bettas are better but there is no harm in breeding pet store bettas for practice if you know what to do with the fry.

I don't mean to step on anyone's toes, but I'm sure Shainax knows that her pair may not be the best, but its a start. Everyone starts somewhere.

Shainax, I love the pair, and I wish you luck. Please keep us posted, I can't wait to see how you do!  As for the breeding trap, if you mean to introduce the two to each other, that's how I do it. If you mean for conditioning, the 2 gal bowl is fine, its just to make sure they get the proper energy and nutrients up before they expend so much in the breeding.

What does TDP stand for?


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I think that half assing anything is wrongespecially when deling with living creatures but hey what do I know.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I have all the time in the world to make sure everything goes right with the spawning, breeding, and fry raising. I don't have a job and it will help my boredom. TDP is my CT male.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Then why rush into it CT breeding is more difficult as well because they need pristine water conditions to keep fin integrity on the fry. Also do you have fry food? Do you have at least 50 potential buyers? Do you have tanks set up to help the pair recover from spawning? Do you have jars for the males? Do you have any breeding goals are you prepared for culling?

If you want to breed pet store fish that is fine but at least waot until you have everything you need or you willjust stress out and injure your pair.

We just want to make sure the fish are okay.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

I never said it was a crime to breed pet store Betta's, but the cost of breeding is more than you may think, and starting with something worth the time and effort and expense is worth considering. 

A practice run that you are not really serious about is doomed to fail. Tossing a pair of pet shop Betta's into a ten gallon is not breeding. 

Then there are always guppies...

Jeff.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I bred guppies, platies, and mollies.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Guppies and mollies are so easy tp breed. Bettas take a lot more time and work. Comparing them is like comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

xShainax said:


> I bred guppies, platies, and mollies.


Just to add in...guppies, platties and mollies are nothing compared to the challenges there are when breeding bettas. I have had a reverse trio of guppies before and ended up with 20-30 guppies within a month and me not doing any thing. Also consider this was in a community tank of platties and sorority.

Anyway, my point and many of our points are...

Why spend so much time, work, and money on something that isnt going to get very far. It makes no sense to do this. Trust me, I've done what you're wanting to do and it took me an even farther step back than I thought it would. It was heartbreaking that so few people actually were willing to pay for my fish. To be honest, no quality breeder will buy pet store fish to breed. Rarely to keep as a pet because pet bettas would just take up room.

I'm not trying to discourage you from breeding. I'm just trying to give you all the information of the outcome of pet store fish being bred. I'd hate to see hard work come to nothing. Just wait until you can actually buy a nice pair from a breeder. Preferably from this forum because there are a few breeders that aren't as horribly expensive as aquabid.

Just the way the posts are worded and explaining of the reason why you want to breed is very invalid and shows you aren't quite ready for this yet. I'm sure you've got very good intentions, but trust me when I say it isnt worth it. I know that you want to hear "Nice fish, go breed them and Im excited for you" but you Also understand that when it comes to breeding bettas or any animal or species for that matter, people are going to be protective of what they think is best for the fish not the breeder.

The more people breed pet store fish and dogs and cats is the more they will be unwanted and since pet store bettas are already too mass produced, why add fuel to the fire of horrible genetics, form and finnage.

If you really look at it, it's very irresponsible and unfair for the fish to go through a stressful process for little to no gain. I know you don't care for breeding quality at the moment and want to 'try it out' (I was the same way), but trust me when I say you're going to be putting much more burden and work on yourself Han you should handle.

Just ask a member like BL1507 about her breeding experience of being unprepared and not having a quality pair. She ended up with only 1 fry named Sparta and he was a 5-6 month old fry that was severely stunted and only about 3-5 cm if that.

So breeding pet store fish here isn't exactly a bad thing, but will leave you with too many fry if you get that far and you probably won't be able to sell them because not many people are willing to pay for them.

Just please keep that in mind when you make your choice. I hope you don't make the same mistake I did by ignoring the (correct) advice given. Not the 'Go ahead and breed them, can't wait to see them as adults'

Do whats best for the fish, not what will stop the boredom.

Good luck xShainax!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Just to add in...guppies, platties and mollies are nothing compared to the challenges there are when breeding bettas. I have had a reverse trio of guppies before and ended up with 20-30 guppies within a month and me not doing any thing. Also consider this was in a community tank of platties and sorority.
> 
> Anyway, my point and many of our points are...
> 
> ...


+1!

Exactly!


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

I've been planning on breeding for about 3 mounths and trust me, the waiting is worth it. 
I already have: 
Three heeters 
1-ten gallon for spawning
1-Fiffty five for a grow out
a canister filter (not sure what to use it for but it doesn't hurt to have one)
a ton of fake plants 
a breeding pair (comming soon)
and lots and lots of masson jars...

i have spent atotal of $0 on all this just by being patient, asking around and knowing alot of cool people. 

I know how tempting it can be to throw a random pair in a tub and 'half ass' it , but trust me, it's worth the wait. 
If your going to do something do it right. you will feal prouder with the end result knowing you did your best.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

The same for me. Most of the tanks and supplies I got were all free. I've got tanks from thrift stores, jars from give away places or garage sales. CRAIGSLIST!

Then some of the things I've bought were the heaters, decorations, food, and my fish.

@xShainax:Just take your time and you will get what you want.



Spazzfish said:


> I've been planning on breeding for about 3 mounths and trust me, the waiting is worth it.
> I already have:
> Three heeters
> 1-ten gallon for spawning
> ...


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I am checking around for quality stock that I can afford


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm glad that you can take things into consideration. But just remember that not everything on AB is 'quality.' Id stay away from certain fish of chard56 and other pet store fish like VTs and CTs. Focus on HMPK or HM and you will definitely be in for a good run.

Would you be interested in Royal Blue HMPKs? They are very nice quality from a breeder I know. He's a great person to work with and very fast communication.



xShainax said:


> I am checking around for quality stock that I can afford


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

bettalover2033 said:


> I'm glad that you can take things into consideration. But just remember that not everything on AB is 'quality.' Id stay away from certain fish of chard56 and other pet store fish like VTs and CTs. Focus on HMPK or HM and you will definitely be in for a good run.
> 
> Would you be interested in Royal Blue HMPKs? They are very nice quality from a breeder I know. He's a great person to work with and very fast communication.


Those would be beautiful.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I agree with bettalover. Chard has very bad quality fish and is very rude. I've never seen a fish from him worth the price he asks for


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I looked at his betta's on aquabid, nothing wort the price. I have seen better looking betta's at the pet store


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That's a great example of fish on AB that are not always breeding quality.



xShainax said:


> I looked at his betta's on aquabid, nothing wort the price. I have seen better looking betta's at the pet store


Well I could message him and let him know he may have a potential customer.

This is the pair I'm getting from him on Wednesday:
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=M_q__bOl2PA and he has a ton more. I am actually trading with him. I don't know his prices, but Mr. Vampire has bought from him before. Ive heard nothing but good things about him and his fish. So I would suggest buying from him 100%. I'm sure you can work with him on pricing.

His name is also HBplakat on YouTube, he is always on there and answers his messages right away. Just tell him that a person names 'jayjay2033' recommended him and he might know.

Just check to see if he's got what you'd like.



xShainax said:


> Those would be beautiful.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

HBPlakat has been awesome in the two years I've been in contact with him. I received a pair in perfect condition and I'm getting another this week.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I will check it out later, I am still looking around


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay, well good luck! Let us know what you choose.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Well I might have a job hopefully soon, which is good.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

xShainax said:


> Well I might have a job hopefully soon, which is good.


Earning money is always a good thing! More fish money!! hehe.

Really if you can treat Betta breeding as a business, even though it is a hobby, you can be a lot more serious about it and look at the profit aspect. I have a dry erase white board to keep notes on water changes and whatever. Good breeding stock and healthy spawns can at the very least offset the cost of breeding.

Jeff.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah, I told my dad since he is a little hesitant on my buying quality stock, That I can make my money back about 2 fold when I sell the fry


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

This should be your first business expense:

http://www.amazon.com/API-FRESHWATE...85&sr=8-1&keywords=master+test+kit+freshwater

It alone has taught me the most about keeping my water clean and fresh, and my fish alive.

The ammonia test mostly for Jars, the nitrate test for filtered tanks/tubs are both invaluable!!!

That and keep lots of notes on your fish board!!

Jeff.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Already have one lol. Saved my fish plenty of times


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'd build your set up first and then work on fish. 

Spawn area, grow out tanks, jars/barracks, supplies, etc.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

My parents and family ask me all the time why I buy such tiny fish for so much. They don't exactly understand the point of it. She asked 'Why don't you just get them from the pet store?'

My aunt is a huge doll and painting collector. I just asked her 'Why don't you just get your paintings and dolls at the dollar store' and she understood that way.

Look for something that they like and enjoy doing and explain them similarities in quality.



xShainax said:


> Yeah, I told my dad since he is a little hesitant on my buying quality stock, That I can make my money back about 2 fold when I sell the fry


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

bettalover2033 said:


> My parents and family ask me all the time why I buy such tiny fish for so much. They don't exactly understand the point of it. She asked 'Why don't you just get them from the pet store?'
> 
> My aunt is a huge doll and painting collector. I just asked her 'Why don't you just get your paintings and dolls at the dollar store' and she understood that way.
> 
> Look for something that they like and enjoy doing and explain them similarities in quality.


EXACTLY. My dad doesn't understand


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

It's all a matter of putting it in a way that they would understand and recognize the different quality. My family rolls their eyes everytime I go on about a fish. :roll:


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Well, my dad just rolled his eyes, so I am thinking that's a good sign Lol


----------

